# WOC -- Euristocrats II



## Curly1908 (Apr 26, 2009)

From reading other discussion boards, I realize that this will be a re-promote, but seeing as how I'm new to MAC's Collections, I thought I'd start this thread anyway.

I want:

London Life l/s
Costa Chic l/s
Naked Paris l/s

Costa Chic seems like such a unique color!  Anyone have an idea on how to make that l/s (or the other 2 I listed) wearable for NW50?  I'd especially like a lipliner suggestion for Costa Chic.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 23, 2009)

I wanted to reply to bump this because I would really love to know everyone's thoughts on this collection and what their lists are...

I know for me I plan to get the Rue D' Rouge, but other than that Idk...


----------



## shellyshells (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be checking out London Life and Patisserie


----------



## miss sha (Jun 24, 2009)

Definitely London Life and Rue d'Rogue... I don't know about anything else because I'm not a big lipstick and especially not a dazzleglass person, but these colors are too pretty to pass up.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm eyeing on Naked Paris l/s and Euro Beat d/g right now.


----------



## HerShe (Jun 24, 2009)

I am liking Naked Paris and Patisserie L/S


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be checking out: 

Lipsticks - London Life, Milan Mode and Patisserie.

Dazzlegalsses - Rue D' Rouge, Euro Beat & Via Veneto


----------



## KJBarbie (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'll be checking out: 

Lipsticks - London Life, Milan Mode and Patisserie.

Dazzlegalsses - Rue D' Rouge, Euro Beat & Via Veneto_

 

^^ Just had to quote you and tell you that you and your hunnie are too cute!

My list so far is Cockney. 

I was interested in Naked Paris and Milan Mode but after seeing swatches on the swatch forum I need to wait and see.  Also curious about Costa Chic.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 25, 2009)

So, the red lip in the promo ad is Cockney and Rue d'rouge...so that is my list. I wanted a more wearable sheerer red..so I am hoping that works.After seeing swatches the colors are more sheer than I thought, so I will probably B2M for cockney and then get the d/g. yayy for saving money!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_So, the red lip in the promo ad is Cockney and Rue d'rouge...so that is my list. I wanted a more wearable sheerer red..so I am hoping that works.After seeing swatches the colors are more sheer than I thought, so I will probably B2M for cockney and then get the d/g. yayy for saving money!_

 
^^^ My plan exactly


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 25, 2009)

^I only want Via Vaneto Dazzleglass


----------



## elongreach (Jun 25, 2009)

I really love rue d' rouge and it was on my list as soon as I started looking at swatches.  However, I just bought my first red lip, so I'm trying to decide if it's worth buying another one so quickly.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 25, 2009)

Cockney, Costa Chic and Patisserie are the only ones on my list. And all 3 are swatch dependant. I will check them out today on the way to work.


----------



## sdfw (Jun 25, 2009)

I am thinking of picking up the Naked Paris l/s.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 25, 2009)

I went to my store like a fool today thinking it was out in stores.  My calendar was right, it doesn't get to stores til next week.  My pocket thanks MAC.  Let's do it on a pay week thank you.


----------



## Cocopuff (Jun 25, 2009)

i put the collection out myself today and my nordstrom counter


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I went to my store like a fool today thinking it was out in stores.  My calendar was right, it doesn't get to stores til next week.  My pocket thanks MAC.  Let's do it on a pay week thank you._

 
I went to the Mac store today and B2M two lippies


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm going to Nordstroms tomorrow to pick up something. I don't like dazzleglass at all. I prefer the chanel glossimers. For some reason dazzleglass makes my large lips look crazy after an hour or so. Via Veneto is tempting, though. 

I want London Life and Cockney. Milan Mode looks pretty, but kinda sheer so I want to see it up close first. Costa Chic looks so pretty, but it might look crazy on my lips, so further inspection is due. Naked Paris seems ok, but dull. I have viva glams similar to that as well as Spice is Nice lipstick (which I adore). Bright lips, please.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_i put the collection out myself today and my nordstrom counter_

 
The freestanding MAC told me next week.  I probably will go again to my normal nordies or MAC and see what they say.  But they told me 'it came out online today, but it won't be in stores til next week'.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_The freestanding MAC told me next week. I probably will go again to my normal nordies or MAC and see what they say. But they told me 'it came out online today, but it won't be in stores til next week'._

 
I was wondering why I havent seen it yet.


----------



## Sophisto (Jun 28, 2009)

I B2Med for Milan Mode and Via Veneto..... VERY pretty combo. I have pretty pigmented lips and MM isn't too sheer for me, actually with VV it's a sorta in your face berry color.  

It has worn off after my lunch date, but left this gorgeous berry stain. I recommend it.

for reference NC45 very pigmented lips


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jun 28, 2009)

I got Patisserie and Naked Paris... very nice, more colour than usual lustres...


----------



## yoyie (Jun 29, 2009)

i'm getting Euro Beat, Internationalist, Roman holiday, and Rue de Rouge


----------



## kyoto (Jun 29, 2009)

I picked up London Life, Milan Mode, Roman Holiday, Euro Beat, and Rue D Rouge.  I already had Internationalist, but I have to say that Roman Holiday is a very pretty unique color.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2009)

Picked up Cockney today. I have to say its lovely!


----------



## shellyshells (Jun 29, 2009)

I got the two I've been wanting (London Life & Patisserie) but I'm going back for Naked Paris. It's so preeetty =D


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_From reading other discussion boards, I realize that this will be a re-promote, but seeing as how I'm new to MAC's Collections, I thought I'd start this thread anyway.

I want:

London Life l/s
Costa Chic l/s
Naked Paris l/s

Costa Chic seems like such a unique color! Anyone have an idea on how to make that l/s (or the other 2 I listed) wearable for NW50? I'd especially like a lipliner suggestion for Costa Chic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I would try a brown lipliner with it to "warm up" the color. Maybe fill in your lips with a neutral brown lipliner (not too dark), add the Costa Chic and then top with a sheer gold l/g. That's what I do if I mess up on a color choice and I get a lippie thats the wrong undertone (doesn't happen often but mistakes do arise!)

Maybe try "Hover" or "Chestnut" l/l?

Hope that helps.


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm getting "Milan Mode" and "London Life" l/s. "Naked Paris" is intriguing because it's so neutral, but then again its just that  - a neutral. I need to save my (limited) pennies for the "can't find it anywhere else" type of colors from MAC. 

Btw, does anyone else think St. Germain is the fugliest l/s color EVER? I know a lot of people like it, but it is just not a forgiving color. You have to be super pale and very blonde to pull it off. (And who is?)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 30, 2009)

^I'm curious about Saint Germain. I skipped that lipstick when Sugar Sweet came out and I was thinking about getting it since it's a unique color but after I thought about what it will look like on my lips, I would have to blot it on my lips like I do with Brave New Bronze or else I can just skip it.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 3, 2009)

i checked it out a few days ago, rue d' rouge and cockney are really the only things calling out to me...


----------



## miss sha (Jul 3, 2009)

I posted this on the main thread when I got it, but ladies, I'd be careful about Naked Paris. I'm NC45ish and Naked Paris barely showed up on my lips. It was maybe a half-shade darker and mostly showed up as a subtle shimmer. I guess if you're around my skintone it's the perfect nude, but if you're looking for something that'll be more pigmented for you, buy with caution or skip entirely.


----------



## ejr286 (Jul 5, 2009)

I picked up Cockney, Milan Mode, and London Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  At the moment, London Life is my fav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

MAC NC50


----------



## shellyshells (Jul 6, 2009)

^ I agree, London Life is so pretty! Costa Chic is also a really great color but I dunno if I can pull it off. Anyone think that Made with Love from Color Craft will be a more wearable coral than Costa Chic?


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 6, 2009)

I picked up Costa Chic and Via Veneto today.  Milan Mode was also on my list...but it looks alot like Sweet Thing from the Sugarsweet collection so I passed.

Costa Chic is a very pretty pinky-coral.  It's very creamy and pigmented so I have to dab it on, I'll play with it a little more when I get home.  

I'm still on the fence w/ Via Veneto.  It's pretty and the sparkle isn't too much, but the lack of product in a d/g tube irks me.  It looks great on top of Up the Amp though, I tried that combo on @ the MAC store.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2009)

I bought London Life and Cockney. Both are gorgeous. I hate dazzleglass, Costa Chic is way to frosty and the other color was just plain fug.


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 8, 2009)

I just got London Life and its sooo freakin pretty!! Although its a bit sheerer than I thought it would be, it's still pretty on its own. I put Fierce and Fabulous over it and it brought out the plum color in it wonderfully!! I also wanted to get Milan Mode and Costa Chic but my bank account said, "No heffa!! Just get one lipstick today and then you'll be able to get what you want on Thursday when Colour Craft comes out!!" LMAO!!!


----------

